# App not showing up?



## yzoer (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi All,

Alright, I ran into something else today: If I stick in my IP address through 'add network server' and I have my sample host environment running, it baldly states there's nothing there.

Anyone know what gives?


Thanks!


Yvo


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Any firewalls running?


----------

